# Finally given OLA the ARSE



## UberOnAu (Jun 11, 2016)

Finally uninstalled this useless app and useless company. Anyone thinking of doing OLA. DON'T!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UberOnAu said:


> Finally uninstalled this useless app and useless company. Anyone thinking of doing OLA. DON'T!


Reason why?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Reason why?


he made 2much money and couldn't be bothered buying anymore houses.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

UberOnAu said:


> Finally uninstalled this useless app and useless company. Anyone thinking of doing OLA. DON'T!


Did you shake head side to side while deleting the app?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a new Rideshare company who about to set up. A friendly bunch called “Alo”!

Just looked up the dictionary and “Ola” means wave in Spanish


----------

